
Wasp Lisp - a Small Scheme-like Lisp - wglb
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2009/11/27/wasp-lisp-small-scheme-like-lisp.html
======
drcode
I thought a "small scheme-like Lisp" would be scheme :-)

(Looks like it has some nice thought put into concurrency, though)

~~~
doublec
Haha, good point. I should invest more time in better article titles.

------
alttab
One thing I wonder about is - how well does the http server stuff scale? I
think using something like this to create a small and manageable RESTful
service would be cool to look into. It could help spawn a larger professional
market for functional development.

~~~
doublec
There's a benchmark comparison that the wasp lisp author did of the HTTP
stuff:

[http://waspvm.googlepages.com/dragracingagainstthttpdusingsi...](http://waspvm.googlepages.com/dragracingagainstthttpdusingsiege)

------
mahmud
NB. This is more of a Botnet construction kit than a standalone Lisp language.
It was part of a distributed computation kit that, ummm, orchestrated
disparate systems under the command and control of a single "admin".

~~~
doublec
You're thinking of the MOSREF library that comes with it (which is based on
the Mosquito Lisp MOSREF stuff):

[http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2009/11/28/using-wasp-lisp-
secu...](http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2009/11/28/using-wasp-lisp-secure-
remote-injection.html)

Not so much a 'botnet construction kit' - more of a penetration testing
system.

